# Tonight's Cuts



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Didn't get out to the workshop till around 3:00 p.m. but I got out there. After hours of being on my laptop trying to get patterns together, I Decided to get a few phone stands cut.

I used a 2x6 I had in the shed to see if the patterns I had would even work. These were all Pictures I had found and modified, or found them on a 3D printing site, and using my Paint program to eliminate the background and outline the pattern for regular printing. (A ROYAL P I T A, I might add here...)

So here's the final cuts. Ken is going to put the wood conditioner on them, and then we'll get them stained. I don't want to use poly on these; looking at an alternate way polish them up.

Also hoping to get the ring dishes stained this weekend. Once everything is all purtied up, I'll post a new batch of pictures of everything when they're completed.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

They're all very nice Barb. I like the high-heel shoe best & it was probably the easiest to make?? James.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat. At first glance I thought the second one was a hippo, with it's mouth open.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pretty neat Barb . Look like a lot of labour also


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those are really unique. You always come up with the best ideas. 
HErb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Herb beat me to it. Very nice! Why no poly, though?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice stuff, Barb. I like the shoe too.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> They're all very nice Barb. I like the high-heel shoe best & it was probably the easiest to make?? James.





TenGees said:


> Nice stuff, Barb. I like the shoe too.


And Men talk about how *Women* like shoes... whatcha' tryin to say guys... getting a fetish on high heels? :lol: reminds me of the Van Halen Song "Everybody Wants Some" 

@jj777746 Nope, it was actually harder, James, because of the heel. Of course, had I cut the heel first, it may have been easier. I was afraid it was gonna snap. As it was, it was bouncing on me something fierce.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Gene Howe Because it stinks. I lost quite a few sales over the smell of the poly at the Craft Show in December at work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

They look good Barb. They should sell good.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Barb,

I make a lot of scroll projects and have a CNC router. I use Inkscape (free opensource) to bring bit map images in and turn them into SVG vector images. The advantage of vector images is you can resize them with getting pixelization. When you make jpg, gif and other bit map images bigger or smaller the pixels do not size correctly. The SVG images can be resized and they do not lose their shape. 

Try the free Inskcape.

Open Inkscape
Open the bit map image
Select the image
Under the "Path" menu select trace bit map
Then save as "Plain SVG" the default is Inkscape SVG. Some programs do not recognize the Inkscape SVG but all will recognize Plain SVG.

In your design program open the svg and resize as necessary and print.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

gdonham1 said:


> Barb,
> 
> I make a lot of scroll projects and have a CNC router. I use Inkscape (free opensource) to bring bit map images in and turn them into SVG vector images. The advantage of vector images is you can resize them with getting pixelization. When you make jpg, gif and other bit map images bigger or smaller the pixels do not size correctly. The SVG images can be resized and they do not lose their shape.
> 
> Try the free Inskcape.


Guy:

Thanks for the tip. I think I had Inkscape at one time, but had a hard time working with it. I think I'm gonna have to give it another try. I usually save my images as a png file, to help prevent the pixelating, because you're right; lower grades definitely pixelate horribly. Screen Shots have been a life saver when it comes to getting lower resolution pictures from the web. 

Thanks again!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job. Do you use water base or oil base poly. I use water base and have not had problem with smell


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> great job. Do you use water base or oil base poly. I use water base and have not had problem with smell


Minwax I think. It's the green can.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use minwax water base or varathane No Odor water base for interior.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> I use minwax water base or varathane No Odor water base for interior.


I have to use the Interior/Exterior, since a lot of my stuff goes outside. Probably where the smell is coming from.

I may have to consider changing poly for inside items.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes I have both kinds, so if it is something going outside it gets exterior.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful pieces...!


----------



## sonnywiehe (Mar 4, 2011)

might want to try hard wax oil as a finish


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

Cool project! I will remake the high heel version for my girlfriend.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Patent leather high heel shoes are the stuff of dreams. They need an extremely high gloss finish, which I don't know if you can get on construction lumber. Layer after layer of sanding, wax, on top of red spray paint? Experiment time!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Mind you, this picture doesn't do the shine justice, because it's shiny, considering we ran out of poly for this one. The sole, and underneath is done in Black Rit Dye, and the top of the shoe is done in Scarlet Red Rit Dye. Needs another sanding and two more coats of poly, and this one is done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat - - just need the fishnets now. lol


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

@honesttjohn: hahahaa great!! ^^


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

The dye worked really well, I'll keep that in mind. I had a box of burgundy somewhere...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

The red shoe looks great. Here is my latest work I did at home.


----------

